

Softlayer Data Center Launch Includes 8 Booth Babes - lauradhamilton
https://twitter.com/casey_lau/status/435787316297089024/photo/1
Original tweet got deleted.<p>But I took a screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;lauradhamilton&#x2F;status&#x2F;435798329952194560&#x2F;photo&#x2F;1
======
lauradhamilton
Original tweet got deleted.

But I took a screenshot:
[https://twitter.com/lauradhamilton/status/435798329952194560...](https://twitter.com/lauradhamilton/status/435798329952194560/photo/1)

